# Tri Sli  ??



## jutnm (Dec 19, 2007)

so you can now use 3 graphics card at the same time now , judging by what tother people post about hte 780i, it perplexed me that its said its no possible ?


----------



## pumaking (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Iluvpenguins (Dec 19, 2007)

if i could just see a system with 3 8800Ultras...i'd cry.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Dec 19, 2007)

I think its only working with the GTX and ultra, from what i hear. Im not sure though.


----------



## epidemik (Dec 19, 2007)

...im jealous.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 19, 2007)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I think its only working with the GTX and ultra, from what i hear. Im not sure though.



That's right. So far, only the GTX and Ultra have the dual connections for the Tri-SLi bridge


----------



## oregon (Dec 19, 2007)

So is it actually worth it? Or sort of a waste like normal SLI?


----------



## mep916 (Dec 19, 2007)

oregon said:


> So is it actually worth it? Or sort of a waste like normal SLI?



Probably not worth it. If I was satisfied with my current SLi setup, I would try it.


----------



## oregon (Dec 19, 2007)

So you are not satisfied? What is wrong with it? It looks very powerful.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Dec 19, 2007)

Crossfire FTW 

It is better than SLI at the moment though 

unless your rich and can get dual ultras *cough*


----------



## mep916 (Dec 19, 2007)

oregon said:


> So you are not satisfied? What sort of issues, or problems dissatisfy you?



Gaming is OK, but I've been receiving unusually low benchmarking scores.


----------



## oregon (Dec 19, 2007)

How does Crysis run?


----------



## mep916 (Dec 19, 2007)

On high, 20-40 fps. Very high sucks, and that's one of the reasons I'm dissapointed. [/jack]


----------



## oregon (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's too bad. A system like yours should run anything perfectly.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 19, 2007)

oregon said:


> Yeah, that's too bad. A system like yours should run anything perfectly.



*Sells Computer*


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Dec 19, 2007)

mep916 said:


> On high, 20-40 fps. Very high sucks, and that's one of the reasons I'm dissapointed. [/jack]



something isn't right, i get that on high with a single 3870 

Are you sure SLI is enabled? (dumb question im sure)


----------



## all_out_06 (Dec 19, 2007)

yea but i heard/read in forums that crysis doesnt enable the sli yet...still waiting on a patch, just like it doesnt have the 4 core utilization it said it would for quad core processors...just read it somewhere, so dont give up just yet...i get the same frame rate as u, but i have 3 very high settings.. so it sounds like ur only using one card n e way in that game..


----------



## mep916 (Dec 19, 2007)

ThatGuy16 said:


> Are you sure SLI is enabled? (dumb question im sure)



Oops, I forgot to do that. Thanks, Corey.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Dec 19, 2007)

rofl 

don't you just wish it would be that easy?


----------



## mep916 (Dec 19, 2007)

all_out_06 said:


> yea but i heard/read in forums that crysis doesnt enable the sli yet...still waiting on a patch, just like it doesnt have the 4 core utilization it said it would for quad core processors...just read it somewhere, so dont give up just yet...i get the same frame rate as u, but i have 3 very high settings.. so it sounds like ur only using one card n e way in that game..



That's what I've heard, too. I'm not worried about it. You know, whatever.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 19, 2007)

oregon said:


> So is it actually worth it? Or sort of a waste like normal SLI?



I don't consider SLI to be a waste tbh.   I've been using these cards almost since their release (true, bought the 2nd one because I could get it quite cheap, but still)  and they still run crysis etc quite well actually.  (while beeing what, 3 years old or so by now?   )


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 19, 2007)

Iluvpenguins said:


> if i could just see a system with 3 8800Ultras...i'd cry.



Get your tissues out mate!


----------



## Massios (Dec 19, 2007)

Why the 680i? last PCI-E slot is x8 speed. Need a 780i for full bandwidth


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 20, 2007)

> Need a 780i for full bandwidth



The guy above does have the 780i


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> The guy above does have the 780i



thats a big negative ghost rider, that is the 680i in the pics above


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, you're right, just looked it up, my bad!


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 20, 2007)

does anybody know if its possible to do triple SLI with the 680i?


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 20, 2007)

That guy has done it, the one I posted the pics of, he's got three Ultras and a 680i...

Or am I wrong again?


----------



## mep916 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cleric7x9 said:


> does anybody know if its possible to do triple SLI with the 680i?



ha ha. You answered that question in your previous post. 

Apparently, you can run Tri-SLi on the 680i, but the 3rd (middle) slot runs at X8. The 780i would be better for that type of configuration.


----------



## The_Beast (Dec 20, 2007)

Tri-SLI is a waste for games other than Crysis


----------



## nffc10 (Dec 20, 2007)

Now, that maybe the case. 
I'd hate to try and predict what anyone will be saying in 12 months time.


----------



## Fritzjavel (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah that true, because everyone know PC will always be the Ultimate Gaming Machine... not PS.. and games will only keep asking for more... maybe three way sli maybe the new standered with motherboards..


----------



## mac550 (Sep 12, 2008)

omg i so want the 8800 ultra, 2 would be nice but 3 would be awesome. i think the ultra is prob the best looking GPU's.


----------



## CG man (Sep 12, 2008)

What I have read from developers is the three PCI slots is for dual graphics cards and one extra graphics card to run physics. What games need dual cards in the first place anyways?


----------

